# Bruno and Maya Swimming!



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Maya came over the house on a swimming date with Bruno. (Maya is 2 years old and Bruno is 6 months old). They both get along very well and look so much alike!

Bruno And Maya's Swimming Date - YouTube


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bruno and Maya sure had fun, hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great video*

Looks like they both had a great time!!
Loved your video!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What fun !


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------

